# Man, am I tired!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I just got done with a Search and Rescue mission for two missing boys. Thankfully we found them! They were only 4 and 5 and had been missing for 4 hours until we were notified. The search went on into the day and through the night till yesterday. Since I am a group leader in the team I got to stay up all night and search as well as man the command post. I tell ya, not sleeping for 36 hours is not very fun! Weather was ok but the terrain sucked! All up and down hills with thick trees and swamp. On top of that it was 70+ degrees. The family was from Portland and were at their uncles property in our County for the weekend. 
They had gone into the woods to play with their new puppy and became lost. The puppy was 8 months old and had only been with them for 2 weeks and the thing never went away form them! There is just something about dogs. Truly mans best friend! When one of our guys found the kids the dog even barked and tried to snap a him! 
Because of the kids ages we called in 3 other county SAR teams along with 5 dog teams and assistance from the Coast Guard. They did a few runs with their FLIR. The media was everywhere! Top story on every cannel. I will try to add a link at the bottom. You gotta give it to the boys for their strength! They were missing for around 29 hours and had covered almost 4 1/2 miles of shitty terrain. Keep in mind a 4 year old doing this! It is amazing. Thankfully everything turned out in our favor!

http://www.kptv.com/video/index.html (you have to go through the vids to find it)

http://www.kgw.com/mostpopular/stories/kgw_072506_news_missing_boys.611692.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad it worked out and didn't have a bad ending. Thanks for doing that...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats to you guys for a job WELL DONE. The tireless efforts & sacrifices of these dedicated man & woman ~ dogs & horses of the SAR & SOG teams do an amazing job. Glad to hear it had a happy ending. GOOD WORK Gunut... :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank God we have the brave men/women that do these jobs for the good of all.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Well Done!!!! Now get some rest!!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Glad it worked out and didn't have a bad ending. Thanks for doing that...


+1:smt023


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Well done !! Thank you!


----------

